# frosty



## frosty (Aug 27, 2008)

hi every one looking forward to learning new things including how to use a computer and at least it does not give me the i told you so look like the wife does when i get it wrong :


----------



## Belgian (Aug 27, 2008)

frosty said:


> hi every one looking forward to learning new things including how to use a computer and at least it does not give me the i told you so look like the wife does when i get it wrong :



Hi,
That all sounds very familiar  Welcome anyway


----------



## lenny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hiya Frosty and welcome to the site,enjoy while you're learning,I do


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 27, 2008)

hello frosty welcome we all learning enjoy


----------



## Tops (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Frosty and welcome, I'm a newbie to.


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 28, 2008)

One things for certain our welcome won't be frosty...


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Frosty


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 29, 2008)

*welcome*

hi there and welcome to the forum
look forward to your input

wee-z


----------

